# Kanthal In Cpt Over The Weekend



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Hey guys,

So I am itching to try my hand at building coils this weekend. Specifically want to rebuild some evod coils.

Does anyone know where I can purchase some kanthal from over the weekend in CPT?

Preferably a walk-in store


----------



## eviltoy (28/2/14)

Not a store but CVS has


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Not that I know of but you can come collect some 30 or 32g NiChrome 80 from me if you don't come right.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (28/2/14)

Benji, aka @Oupa is a reseller for eciggies. I'm sure they will have nichrome as well.


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

eviltoy said:


> Not a store but CVS has



Thanks for the tip man, didnt mean an actual store, just a place where I didnt have to order online and wait for shipping so will give CVS a shout.



Gazzacpt said:


> Not that I know of but you can come collect some 30 or 32g NiChrome 80 from me if you don't come right.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer man, really appreciate it.



CraftyZA said:


> Benji, aka @Oupa is a reseller for eciggies. I'm sure they will have nichrome as well.



Didnt know @Oupa traded over the weekend, will give him a shout as well. Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

With regards to nichrome, would you treat it the same way as kanthal? i.e. the preburn before wrapping and then the tweezer squeeze and burn once the coil is wrapped?


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> With regards to nichrome, would you treat it the same way as kanthal? i.e. the preburn before wrapping and then the tweezer squeeze and burn once the coil is wrapped?


Same same. I haven't noticed a vast difference between the two. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Perfect, thanks @Gazzacpt


----------

